# Good way to get bait?



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

k im like going fishing tomorow and its sw fishing so i was wondering if i could trap my own bait with some kinda homemade rig?


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Probably - but it depends a wee bit...
Where are you going fishing ?
Laws vary about what you can and can't do to catch bait - I have to use different size equipment in Mass than in Florida, for example. And in Mass this year, we can't catch river herring at all (the stocks are too depleted, so they are protecting them)

I've used castnets, minnow traps, umbrella nets, seines, and dip nets to catch bait at one time or another.
Down in Florida the castnet was tops for catching mullet or various herrings for bait. Up here in Massachusetts I use it for small menhaden and various marine killifishes ("bunker" and "chubs" locally). I also catch lots of chubs using the other methods. Occasionally I'll catch asian crabs to use as tautog bait (although I just tip over rocks to find them, no net needed).

I also use sabiki rigs to jig up mackeral for bait.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

you can get a "pooper scooper" and sift the shallows sand for sand fleas, ive seen people use those for bait many times.


----------

